# Anyone ever use Nu-Skin or other heat-shrink grip material?



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

I like the way the flocked handles look and feel and wonder if anyone has ever used Nu-Skin or any other heat-shrink material over hypalon or any other material? If so, how does it adhere to the material? Does it need to be wrapped on the ends, etc.?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

i've been using the same stuff shimano uses, but dont even know the name of the stuff.Works good over eva, cheap cork base(if you dont want it to give), or a cord wrap configuration. Shrinks up to 50% of purchased diameter via constriction only. So cut the length you need and start heating(cut a 1/4"more so the wrap will overhang and coverup the edges). Oh, you do need to smear a thin coat of epoxy glue on grips ect. beforehandso thewrap wont slip.durability is good and grip is good with dry hands andonly fair with wet hand.


----------



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you. I appreciate the help!


----------

